# what to do with 100's of musky baits??



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

An acquaintance of mine is widowed. Her husband was, apparently, either a big musky fisherman or just liked to buy lures. At any rate, she has hundreds of them and is in a quandry as to how best to sell /dispose of them. Not sure if this is the right place but does anyone have any suggestions for her? She's willing to donate the proceeds to a fishing charity.
thanks
Mike


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sell them as a lot because it's too time consuming to sell by each and people will drive you nuts. Lay them out and take a few pics and post them over in market place on this site. Average price for a brand name new lure is 15 to 25. Price them in lots of 50 or so. That's how I would do it.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

If she wants to donate the proceeds anyway she could save herself the time and energy by donating them to our Muskies Inc club. We would raffle them off and all the money goes to The Minnow Fund. The Minnow Fund is used by the Ohio Department of Natural Resources to buy minnows that feed the baby muskies that they raise to stock our lakes with and also to buy needed equipment to reach the same goal. If interested PM me and I'll let our club prez know. We could send someone to pick them up and inform her as to how much was raised and donated to the muskie program.


----------



## Ickey09 (Oct 3, 2013)

Let me know if she had any rods to match those lures.

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

If she has any 13" Grandma Lures, I'm interested. Of course, she could save going through the middle man and just donate the lures to me! haha


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

turkeyt said:


> Sell them as a lot because it's too time consuming to sell by each and people will drive you nuts. Lay them out and take a few pics and post them over in market place on this site. Average price for a brand name new lure is 15 to 25. Price them in lots of 50 or so. That's how I would do it.


Good idea but lots of 50 are a bit much, I'd go more to lots of 10.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

backlashed said:


> Good idea but lots of 50 are a bit much, I'd go more to lots of 10.


I agree with backlashed, the small the lot the better. Even with lots of 5-10 be ready for the "if you decide to separate I'll buy the _______ lure" posts/emails 

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

They're only worth a couple of dollars each. At least that's prolly what he told her when he bought em!


----------

